

If JotForm is guilty, so is Google. - millzlane

I say this because today I received another phishing attempt that reached my inbox. It wasn't hosted from JotForm, it was hosted from Google Docs. I see it often in my mailbox. I'm always pretty careful where I post my address so it's strange I get spam in the first place. 
But anyhow I often see links and forms hosted from google docs. Sophos wrote about this last year. And again this year.<p>http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/01/16/google-docs-a-full-featured-full-service-phishing-facility/<p>Why didn't the authorities take down google.com? Is Google not guilty of the same offense? What the hell is going on in the USA?
======
bediger
_What the hell is going on in the USA?_

The USA Feds learned a lesson from the Chinese: "One eye open, one eye shut".
See [http://www.networkworld.com/news/2008/051208-china-
internet....](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2008/051208-china-
internet.html) That kind of ambiguous policy conditions people to censor
themselves.

------
gexla
Maybe because Jotform is using Godaddy and Google isn't?

ETA: Apparently Google uses MarkMonitor as their registrar. This service
claims to have around half of the Fortune 100 companies as their customers.
I'm sure MarkMonitor handles complaints against their custommers far
differently than Godaddy handles their approx $10 / year customers.

------
millzlane
[http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/01/16/google-docs-a-
ful...](http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/01/16/google-docs-a-full-
featured-full-service-phishing-facility/)

